
Show HN: Hacker News Extension show GitHub language tag - betty200744
https://github.com/betty200744/Hacker-Tag
======
anonfunction
Wow I never knew HN supported a `?from`[1] query parameter!

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=github.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=github.com)

